# UK DTG/POD service



## fisel (Oct 13, 2011)

As the title suggest, I'm looking for a UK based DTG/POD service for all areas of fulfillment (2 sided DTG printing, neck label printing, tagging, bagging, shipping etc)

Looking at past posts I don't see any success stories. A company like tradedtg.com would have been perfect but they've failed to reply to 2 emails after a month so I've ruled them out.

Can anyone recommend a service they've used/are using. I already know of printlisting.com

Thanks


----------



## BadZebedee (May 6, 2014)

They responded to my email enquiry within a couple of hours when I applied last November. They turned me down as a 'trade printer' as they said I wasn't selling garment printing as a service and only selling finished garments so they class me as a retailer. I ended up buying my own DTG printer and am doing the printing myself.


----------



## fisel (Oct 13, 2011)

I guess that's why they haven't replied as I was very detailed in my email to them. That's a shame. The reason I was looking for this service also is I travel and work.


----------



## Eddyp (Feb 17, 2018)

I am looking for the same thing and considering Inkthreadable.

Does anyone have any experience with their drop shipping service? Or other options?

Thanks in advance! Ed


----------



## KobraRoyal69 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello,

Contact Darren from dy-mensionscreen.com, they are pros, super quality.

Regards
Sebastien


----------

